# gew 88 help



## bigcountry1861 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a gew 88 bolt head, extractor and ejector?  I can not find one anywhere.  any help would be nice.   thanks


----------



## rustvyper (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! Nice classic you have there! I'm sure you know, but if anyone else is thinking of shooting one just remember these were blackpowder weapons designed to shoot a cast bullet. 

http://www.gew88.com/gew_88_links.htm


----------



## bigcountry1861 (Feb 24, 2012)

rustvyper, thanks for the link, however I have been there and have yet to recieve a response to several!!! emails to MR. Nelson about his bolt heads.  This Gew. 88 is one of MANY!! in my bolt action military rifle collection..  it is in 88/05 configuration with the "S" conversion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## rustvyper (Feb 25, 2012)

Purty gun! I know I see em on gunbroker from time to time. Also, pick up a copy of shotgun news. They always have some good leads for hard to find parts in the classified section.


----------



## density1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this any help?

http://www.ssporters.com/parts/88Mauser.htm


----------

